# Knicks @ Celtics Game Thread: 11/19/08



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks @ Celtics*
*Time: 7:30PM*
*Date: 11/19/08*
*TV: MSG*​


*Knicks:*


> Unlike last season, New York hopes to take advantage of Garnett's absence as it tries to snap a six-game losing streak against the Celtics, including a three-game skid in Boston.
> 
> New York is off to its best 10-game start since 2000-01, when it also won six of its first 10 games. The Knicks, who haven't made the playoffs since 2004, tied a franchise record with 59 losses last season.
> "They're putting a ton of points on the board so we're going to have to have a hell of a defensive night," Celtics coach Doc Rivers told his team's official Web site.


 
*Celtics:*


> An NBA championship showed just how good the Boston Celtics can be with Kevin Garnett in their lineup. On Tuesday night, they can prove what kind of team they are without their star forward.
> 
> 
> With Garnett serving a one-game suspension, the Eastern Conference-leading Celtics seek their seventh straight victory over the New York Knicks on Tuesday night at TD Banknorth Garden.
> Garnett will sit out after being suspended for hitting Milwaukee's Andrew Bogut in the face near the end of Boston's 102-97 overtime win on Saturday. Garnett missed two of his team's four wins over the Knicks last season, including one in April when Paul Pierce and Ray Allen also sat out to rest for the playoffs.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

No KG in this one, let's see if we can capitalize on this opportunity.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

There's no excuse for not picking up the win tonight. Randolph is averaging just under 21 ppg and 13 rpg, and he should be able to do better than those numbers tonight. Lee needs to do better than his 6.6 rpg average as well.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Somebody likes Dantoni....we been playing to many teams without one of their franchise players in the lineup. 
I'm not fooled by this 6-4 record but I did put my money on it. 

Boston wid out KG will still crush us. 
I'm worried about Perkins & Powe hurting Chandler again.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Boston is scoring all up in the paint at will this should make the this Knicks do the same. 
Zach should start really using his weight in the paint after that double-TECH. 

The Q.Rich open 3's and Crawful open 3's are not falling....its time they add something else to their offense....Boston is shooting 53%


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Dont you just LUV Nasty Nate steal and take it up on two Celtics!!!*


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok now that we lose to a celtic team with no KG shows why I die laughing when people talk about the playoffs like were already printing the tickets in other threads. Where 11 games into the season folks, lets get real here. This team still has a lot of problems like the complete inability to play any defense what-so-ever. Boston shoots 53% tonight and would have been even better if they hit some of the open shots in the fourth when they went cold.

Dont take to much out of the moderate comeback attempt.......Boston missed serveral open shots in the fourth to keep us alive in the first place.

Dont get me wrong, I love the way zach has been playing on the offensive end this year, but he is just a complete softie who doesnt want to give any contact in the post on defense. I would love to see him foul out one of these games because atleast then you know he was using his big body to bump some bodies around.

Knicks so a little spunk tonight not just caving in, but there is a boat load of work to be done before we can start to trust this team on a nightly baises.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We need to play some defense, it would have been nice to sneak a win against Boston. Next time, we won't be as fortunate when playing them again because "The Big Ticket" will be there. 

"_Playoffs? You talking about playoffs?"_


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You people amaze me*

These were the Celtics...world champions....at home. You expected them to roll over without KG? I did not expect to win but we very easily could have. That was one of the worst officiated games I have seen in the NBA. Celtics got every call. Two point game with a minute left after being down a dozen. We are building something here. With the games we have lost that could have or should have been won, we would be in 1st. The Celtics played their game and we stuck with them. There was plenty of good defense....we just don't have a guy that can slow down interior offense. Guys are in position, but the size difference can't be overcome in the NBA. If just a few more shots go in, we win....and I'm also talking about the blown goaltending call and the missed layups. This was a narrow loss to a very good team at home.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Even though you guys didn't win last night, I've been very impressed with the Knicks this season, and if their good play continues I could definitely see us fighting for a playoff spot late in the year.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Good to see you in the Knicks forum again! It's been a while.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Good to see you in the Knicks forum again! It's been a while.




Thanks KAS, it's always great to see you as well!...:cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Mardy Collins gets his shot blocked by Boston Celtics' Tony Allen.
> BOSTON - The days of being pushed around and embarrassed by their arch rivals are coming to an end. No, the Knicks still can't beat the Boston Celtics, even with Kevin Garnett serving a one-game suspension.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...knicks_pummel_celtics_with_insults_after.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Enough with the talking already.... Whatever happened to letting winning do the talking for a team?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> We are building something here.


So much for "building something" we just gutted our whole team lmao.


----------

